# Myhre's Music - Edmonton?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The other day I read up on this shop for the first time. Specialize in acoustic instruments. Been around for almost 50 years. Has anyone had any experience with them? 

There are five guitar/music store within walking distance of where I live. There four L&M locations in this city. There are at least three more out in the west end that I have not even come close to visiting in addition to a few others around the city. How do they all survive here?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice website...with some very expensive acoustic instruments
Myhre’s Music - Guitars


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Ive been in Myhres a few times over the years but not bought there. Small shop environment but lots of pretty nice guitars to look at. They get the occasional high end//vintage piece in, both acoustic and at least at one time they had a few old electrics. They are probably the #1 place in town for repairs on your old acoustic. There have been discussions about them here on GC before and I know multiple members have used their repair services or bought from them. I'm not aware of any horror stories.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Never been there but the website certainly makes it look like my kind of place.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Some days I feel like driving up to Edmonton for the guitar/music stores.

I've been to Myhre's--but traffic & road construction slowed me down so I only had a quick visit.

Some cool stuff if I was looking for an acoustic or accessories for one.
Good pick selection when I was there.


----------



## cavemusic (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been there many times. I usually buy my small stuff there - strings, picks, tuners, etc. I haven't yet bought an instrument there but they have a decent range of acoustic instruments - from entry level to top-of-the-line. It's family run - nice people and they know their stuff.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm quite certain I dealt with these guys in - 1986.

I traded a Fender Music Master & a Vantage VS696 to them in exchange for a pickup in my Takamine.

No idea what I was thinking. I still have the Takamine which I never plug in, reacquired the Vantage & would like to some day find that Fender.

I recall little about the shop other than they agreed to the trade, which in light of what I was up to, maybe not the greatest service if you know what I mean.


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

Suprised so few comments, they are an institution, Alfie & Byron are bluegrass artists in their own right.
I bought a guitar 20 years ago and since then bought some smaller items and had some repair work done on other instruments, satisfied with the service. No dealings lately however.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Their location leaves a bit to be desired.
Not exactly a nice neighbourhood.


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

Just noticed this reddit post about Alfie

Alfie Myhre (from Myhre's Music) had his fiddle and banjo stolen - please spread the word • /r/Edmonton


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

About the location. 
The same part of town has the best furniture store in Edmonton XL Furniture.
I used to judge the area the same way. But after moving to Edmonton and dealing at the two stores.
I would not deal anyplace else I have bought and rented and have had repairs at Myres.
Byron Myres is one of the nicest fellows I have ever dealt with.

But in all honesty I have dealt at all the stores in Edmonton and with the exception of one on White Ave. I like them all.
BUT Myres music has an atmosphere that has to be experienced.


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

update to the stolen instruments story today

Music to his ears: Stolen fiddle and banjo returned to owner


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

wayne_h said:


> update to the stolen instruments story today
> 
> Music to his ears: Stolen fiddle and banjo returned to owner


As posted in the stolen gear forum....

The guy who stole the gear tried to sell the instruments at a music store called Myhre's Music. Epic stupidity here.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Ahhhh, stories like this make me want to .................. no, not cry or whatever ................... they make me want to take up a life of crime.

If you have to be this stupid to get caught, I think I can operate slightly above that line. Really, I think I coulda found someone else's store to try to sell them at. Crime doesn't pay - because criminals are usually dumber than a sack of hammers.


----------

